# Lunar eclipse tomorrow morning - 12am - 6am ---apex at 3am CST (Missouri)



## Paco Dennis (Nov 18, 2021)

I found the info at this site about viewing time. It will be a clear night here, so I will try to get a picture of it.

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/usa/st-louis


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2021)

I don't believe I can view it.  It says St. Louis.  Or is that where the time zone is?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 18, 2021)

Our sky should be cloud free tonight, and the eclipse is supposed to peak around here at about 3AM.  However, the temperature at that time will be in the mid 20's.  Instead of setting my alarm clock, and freezing for 1/2 hour, I will view it on tomorrows morning news.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 18, 2021)

In Tennessee, the eclipse will *begin at 2:20 a.m., peak at 4:03 a.m., and end at 6 a.m.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't believe I can view it.  It says St. Louis.  Or is that where the time zone is?


It is the time zone....If it is clear where you are you will be able to see it I would think...Hope so if your a night owl.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 19, 2021)

It's supposed to peak here in Denver in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to check on in now...

Yep, it's nearly totally eclipsed. Okay, I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2021)

Watch it live now....almost at it's peak


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2021)

What a photograph!!!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 19, 2021)

Sooooooooooooo disappointed.
Clear all day.....clouded up for the nite.
I'll be too old to see the next one.


----------



## Lara (Nov 19, 2021)

My daughter, Julie, took this photo
last night over Topsail Beach, NC
She used a professional camera...Sony A92


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 19, 2021)

My phone takes lousy pictures, here it is at 3:52 am. The color was amazing, not so much in my pic.


----------

